# Need real time answers.



## Cryingmisfit (Jun 25, 2013)

I've been reading these forums for months. Decided just yesterday to post. Feeling very alone and isolated.

I'm dreading going through all our belongings, packing, fighting over things, him being vindictive and destroying some of my beloved treasures, or worse, taking a equity loan and cleaning out our finances (my name is not on deed).

How bad was it for all of you?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Have you got a lawyer? They can tell you how to best protect yourself. 

Mine wasn't bad (as far as these things go), but I was the one that left, and I took very little. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cryingmisfit (Jun 25, 2013)

No lawyer yet. Have names but have been procrastinating. I know once I make that move and he knows, all hell will break loose here. Honestly I'm kind of nervous for that part. 

I can almost envision him taking a sledge hammer to my baby grand piano, which was my 40th birthday gift. He knows how much I love it. 
I'm trying to hold onto it so I can sell it later on my own.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Take pictures of everything of value to you. That way, if he destroys something, it will hopefully come out of his part of the settlement. Get a voice activated recorder, and keep it with you. Consider having someone with you when you tell him, so you'll have a witness. 

Is he physically violent to you? Your first concern has to be for yourself and any kids. If that means he gets to have his fit and destroy everything but you're safe at your parents place, so be it. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cryingmisfit (Jun 25, 2013)

Never hurt me or the boys but honestly, do we ever know when someone will be pushed over the edge? Plus we have forearms in the house from his profession. I am going to video tape everything next afternoon delight binge which might be tomorrow


----------

